# Which non-1911 to buy?



## Q-Tip-81 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey guys, I appreciate your help with my last purchase. I ended up buy a SA Mil-Spec 1911.

My predicament now is which higher capacity doublestack semi-auto to buy.

I would probably prefer 9mm for local availability. The action doesn't matter that much, but I'd probably prefer SAO or DAO. To me, it seems a consistent trigger pull is favorable. For any of you who like the DA/SA, don't let me stop you from giving input b/c I'm just looking for any advice.

This may be used as a carry gun in the future, but for now, I'll probably just use it for target practice or general shooting.

Polymer or Steal really doesn't matter to me. I just want it to be reliable with a similar grip to a 1911. My budget is anywhere between $500-$700....so this could be a touch low for most of Sigs or HKs.

Anyway, I'm open ears to your suggestions. I know the common answer is going to be "Go to a range and try a bunch out to see how they feel," but I'm looking for specific advice. I live in rural America....I've never even seen a commercial range. (Unless you're talking about my backyard; but it's not quite commercial.lol)


Thanks in advance for all of your help.

Aaron


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Beretta PX4 or Stoeger Cougar.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

fn's fnp-45


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Do you want to stay with a .45ACP?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

CZ-75B or any of the variants - very accurate and easy to shoot well. It is a DA/SA, but if you prefer, you can go cocked and locked, just like your 1911.

Or maybe a Glock 19, if you seriously expect to be carrying it eventually...or any of the XD's are fine.


----------



## Q-Tip-81 (Oct 6, 2009)

Vom Kriege said:


> Do you want to stay with a .45ACP?


No, I think I'm going to go with a 9mm. Although, when I get into reloading in the near future, the price between 9mm and .45 reloads may not be that significant. So, I guess I can't rule .45 out.

Right now, the main reason for going with a 9mm is the higher capacity and lower cost for ammo.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Another "+1" for the Glock 19. It's a nice-shooting gun and I use mine for concealed carry, too.

I have handled a couple of metal-frame CZ's and while it felt great, it was noticeably heavier than a similar-size Glock, due to the metal frame so if you are considering carrying your upcoming purchase, you might really want to keep an eye on weights when looking over pistol specifications. If weight might be a concern, perhaps you'll want to lean more towards a polymer-framed gun.

The Ruger SR-9 that I shot actually was pretty nice and it is less expensive. I was turned off, though, by the problems that were experienced when it was first introduced. I can imagine that you can find a lot of satisfied owners of that particular model, though.

I've also shot the XD(m) and S&W (in 9mm and .40). Both were nice guns and if it weren't for the Glock, I think I'd own one of those.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Allterrain (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm with Cougartex---PX4 Storm. Love mine.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Q-Tip-81 said:


> No, I think I'm going to go with a 9mm. Although, when I get into reloading in the near future, the price between 9mm and .45 reloads may not be that significant. So, I guess I can't rule .45 out.
> 
> Right now, the main reason for going with a 9mm is the higher capacity and lower cost for ammo.


I own numerous quality pistols/revolvers, and I am issued several as well, but my Glock 19 is my most trusted bottom feeder.


----------



## euphoria24 (Apr 21, 2010)

i would go with Glock. perfect fit to your price range without sacrificing dependability. they have a wide range of sizes and calibers. another alternative would be the Springfield XD-M


----------



## joelh (Feb 18, 2010)

Shoot the XD sc. with the pinky extension it is very comfortable to hold and shoot and very accurate. 13 rounds in the short mag and 16 in the extended mag. A lot of gun for less than $500.


----------



## jessemachone (Jan 8, 2010)

Glock 19 or do a glock 23 with a 9mm drop in conversion barrel. You will need some 9mm mags for the conversion.


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

CDNN has SIG P220's .45 Compact 649.99 and Full Size 689.99 and 232SL's .380for 429.99 also HK USP .40 or 9mm 727.84

Buds has 9mm P229 SAS Gen 2 Two-Tone nite sights for 689.00 SIG P239 9mm two-tone 649.00 and S&W M&P 17round 9mm 535.00 and Italian Beretta 92FS 9mm 568.00 and PX4 Storm 9mm 10rd 535.00

.....it's all good :mrgreen:


----------



## bp (May 4, 2010)

in my opinion sp armory xd or px4 storm:smt083


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I would buy a CZ 75B or CZ P-01. The CZ is at the lower end of your price range and a very reliable and easy to shoot weapon. If it were me I would buy a CZ no questions asked. You get a pretty good pretty close to 1911 feel with the 75B as well, look into it you will not be dissapointed.

RCG


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

recoilguy said:


> I would buy a CZ 75B or CZ P-01. The CZ is at the lower end of your price range and a very reliable and easy to shoot weapon. If it were me I would buy a CZ no questions asked. You get a pretty good pretty close to 1911 feel with the 75B as well, look into it you will not be dissapointed.
> 
> RCG


I'm with him! Don't know what they go for now, but I got my P-01 for 550.00 a year ago.


----------



## Pollock Joe (May 12, 2010)

The Browning Hi Power is very similar to the 1911 and can be found for around $700 if you put in some leg work. I picked up a "used" one that had never been shot for $650 not too long ago.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

EAA Witness. Copy of CZ with better trigger, 18+1 mag, and in the $500-$600 range.


----------



## fudo (Nov 11, 2009)

Sig p226


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

*non-1911*

FN P-45
or a 
SIG


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Beretta PX4 Storm - .45

or Sig Sauer P250 - you can change barrel and shoot .45 or .40 or.357 - but it's DAO and I don't care for DAO.

or Sig P2022 

:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I gotta suggest the Beretta92. It is DA/SA. But, buy a $6 hammer spring. Then, you really change the DA pull.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 Shipwreck

I love my Beretta 92F Inox.










What spring did you add to yours?

Where did you buy it?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It is called a D spring. You can buy them David Olhasso. But I have bought them from him before, and they were to heavy. I usually buy mine directly from a member at the Beretta Forum. His screen name there is "da veracity" - I always buy them from him.


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

There are several I would recommend you check out, any of them will do fine for you:

Not in order of preferance, except there are no plastic guns here, and only the Beretta isn't all steel..

I would recommend you look into buying these guns used, there are lots of them out there, and a decent one of any of them should be about $400 or less for a decent shooter, some a little higher for a real purty one...

CZ75
Tanfoglio/ EAA Witness (CZ75 Clone)
Beretta 92FS (Get an older one with the straight dust cover, they seem to be better made than a new one)
S&W 5906/659 (Lots of ex police guns out there right now, you can get a not so pretty one for less than $300 on gunbroker, $400 gets you one in excellent shape)
Star 30 or 31
Astra A-100 (People put them down, but I've never had a single bad Astra gun, going back to the A-80 I had when they first came out)

I own or have owned all of the above, and after all is said and done, the two I probably would pick as the best are the 92FS and the S&W 5906


----------

